# New gear for the holidays



## Jaysheldon (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi
Starting a thread to see if the holidays have been good to you -- either getting or buying something (gear/software/books) new (or used). I bought a new EF 85 mm f1.8 two weeks ago and yesterday a new Manfrotto 290 Xtra Carbon tripod with the 496 ball head. Tomorrow (the day after Chrismas) is Boxing Day in Canada (and the UK), a day of sales equal to Black Friday, so my shopping may not be over.

Jay in Toronto


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2019)

I have defeated the "GAS" syndrome this Christmas and not purchased a single photographic item. That's a first for me.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Dec 25, 2019)

A new Canon 100mm f2.8L macro. Can't wait for the spring flowers.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2019)

I succumbed to a bargain I couldn't resist. But, it's a secret known only to the bird thread.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 25, 2019)

My name is brad-man and I am a sometimes gasoholic. I bought a Canon refurbed R + RF 24-105L + new RF 35mm f/1.8. I have no honest need of any of this gear. I just wanted it. I have a problem...


----------



## Viggo (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope! Haven’t gotten or purchased a single photographic item since my 85 months ago 

*edit* 
Well, I actually bought a used grid for one of my Bron boxe.


----------



## Joules (Dec 26, 2019)

I got myself an Christmas gift a few weeks in advance - A lighter Rollei travel tripod, because I didn't feel like carrying my usual tripod along on a vacation. I think that was a good purchase, it is less than half the weight of my big tripod and it actually fits into my bag pack.

I managed to resist the urge to get another EF-S 10-18mm IS though, which always comes up when it is on sale. My original one rolled over a mountain cliff  But I rarely need it, so I'll life without an UWA until I go FF eventually.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Joules.
Have you thought about a 10-22mm, no it doesn’t have IS, but you can get a used one on eBay for £60 less than the 10-18mm “promotional price” at Canon, my understanding is that the 10-22mm is a superior lens to the 10-18mm, Canon‘s pricing might support this theory.
I have a 10-22mm, like you said it doesn’t get used often, but when it does, it is a joy to behold, when you go FF, sell it on, they hold their value well!

Cheers, Graham.



Joules said:


> I got myself an Christmas gift a few weeks in advance - A lighter Rollei travel tripod, because I didn't feel like carrying my usual tripod along on a vacation. I think that was a good purchase, it is less than half the weight of my big tripod and it actually fits into my bag pack.
> 
> I managed to resist the urge to get another EF-S 10-18mm IS though, which always comes up when it is on sale. My original one rolled over a mountain cliff  But I rarely need it, so I'll life without an UWA until I go FF eventually.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 26, 2019)

Completely unexpectedly my mother-in-law gave me an EF-M 28 Macro. What an awesome little lens! The lights are much more powerful then I had been led to believe and though the selector switch is the fiddle a few have moaned about and the focus not as fast as some of the other ‘m’ lenses it is wickedly sharp and stupid good fun!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 26, 2019)

My RF 50mm f/1.2L was my Christmas gift from the wife. She gave it to me early. I must have been a real good boy this past year.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2019)

While playing with the LEGO, I found an extra element for the camera lens..... now it has 4 elements!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 27, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> *led* to believe


----------



## stevelee (Dec 27, 2019)

I bought my G5X II just before my October trip, and don't really need anything now, not even at the tempting refurb prices, so I bought a car instead.


----------



## fentiger (Dec 27, 2019)

Not buying, but selling my 400 f2.8 mk1
its a fantastic lens, but very heavy and not used much, the money raised will go towards a new subwoofer


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 27, 2019)

What a wonderful country where wives and mothers in law make such extraordinary presents like RF 1,2/50 or EF M 28 lenses...
I didn't even get a cheap vodka for Christmas.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 27, 2019)

Wanted to buy a 2nd M50 and was two times shortly before clicking the button for a white one @500 EUR.

Then came an offer for an RP + adapter + RF35 MACRO for less than 1100 EUR (after alle rebates etc.) and I couldn't resist: Robust IQ in photo and video, great ergonomics despite compact size, lightweight, very versatile lens (5 stop IS, 1:2 macro, f/1.8) and unique flexibility if you combine all those not so dramatic single specs.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 27, 2019)

I picked up a M6 to replace my M3 after Thanksgiving. But that was a planned acquisition. I have been tempted by the R given the prices going by, but I just do not see enough of a reason to switch to it from my 5DIV, which is my main body. For every advantage (better coverage of frame with AF points) there is a disadvantage (FPS).

I really do not feel very "GAS-like" at all this year. But, I really have most of what I want except time and opportunities to go shoot more.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 16, 2020)

.... late addition. My Better Beamer finally arrived from the US. Had given up hope


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Jay. 
I’m sure you will find the Better Beamer useful, but I bet you will find it fiddly too unless you just leave it assembled on your flash though I think it is too fragile for that!
I really enjoyed the extra reach they give but I got so fed up with my Better Beamer that I tried the MagMod Magbeam, this too has its down side, the large silicon rubber mount that lives on the flash makes it harder to store , that and the cost! However the set up time when you want the flash extender is seconds rather than minutes, pop it on the magnets and pull plus you get two different stages of magnification!

Cheers, Graham. 



Jaysheldon said:


> .... late addition. My Better Beamer finally arrived from the US. Had given up hope


----------

